# Water in bottom of Samsung fridge



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely not, I would suspect a small leak in the water reservoir. Located behind the crispers.


----------



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> most likely not, I would suspect a small leak in the water reservoir. Located behind the crispers.


Would the reservoir still be behind the crispers in a bottom freezer?


----------



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

I should mention it is a rb195brbb so it has an ice maker, but no water dispenser.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ok, I should have paid more attention. Samsung refrigerators use dual evaporators. So most likely you do have a plugged drain tube under your upper evap unit. remove the crispers and the shelves and you should be able to see a removable panel on the back wall. Your evap, fan motor and drain trough will be there.


----------

